# How crazy can you get ??



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh yeah, Ive seen that before.

I work at Mcdonalds, and if someone ever came threw with a horse like that, I would probably laugh my @$$ off!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

oh good gracious.... SO ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

That is soooo DARN CUTE, man that pony DEFINITELY thinks he is human, haha. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

pretty cool, but I kind of doubt that food is safe for his little horsie system xD


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Omg! That is the coolest thing ever! I want to keep a horse in the house! I want it to lay on the couch! I want it to ride in the vehicle with me! I think I am going to get a miniature horse and a baby and do that... Seriously.

Haha, I LOVE it! That woman must have seen them before, I would be amazed if I saw that in real life. It's like a dream come true for a horse lover!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thats what i fort. its so funny. what a good horse but burgers for a horse? cant be doing it any good.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love that vid.

And you'd be amazed what horses can eat without it harming them. I know we live in a day and age of colic, but really, if your horse is allowed to graze naturally, his digestive system is working so well, colic is extremely rare. Not that I'm about to go feed my horse cheeseburgers or anything, but most people would have a coronary if they saw the garbage my Arab mare can pack away. She's pretty handy at stealing chocolate bars from unsuspecting innocent children :lol:

The video is done as a "spoof" of sorts as well - obviously they don't actually feed him cheeseburgers all the time, or make him fetch beers, or have him sleep in a bed. It's all just tricks they've taught him and made into a funny video. I wouldn't be surprised if he only actually eats the bun on the cheeseburgers.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Adorable !! i love it ^_^


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i love it, i think the horse is adorable.



wish my horse done that but rather it would go to the fridge and eat it clean


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my gosh that is way to cute!!! EVERYBODY RUN ITS THE MEAT EATING HORSE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

That is the cutest video!! Not sure it would fly with my fiance though...(letting Lillie and Lyric sleep in the bed.)


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

that was soooo cute!!! I wish I could meet that horse!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

That is adorable!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Haha! That's cute! when my vet tech sister found out that I give Deja things like taffy and tootsie rolls for treats one or twice a month(if that) she couldn't yell at me fast enough! I didn't listen to her though, it's one of the small tootsie rolls maybe once a month! She isn't going down from that! LOL


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------

